# Remembering My Vice RIP



## GSDWisher (Oct 31, 2012)

It's that time of year my most dearest friend....my "heart dog"....I've missed you so much during this year you've been gone. My only good thought is that you just don't suffer anymore. Please rest in peace my big boy!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful boy! You must miss him terribly


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a gorgeous dog. Treasure your memories.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Vice was a beauty. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

what a handsome boy .... Rip Vice


----------

